# Budgie sleeping more, but no other symptoms?



## FurryBadgers (May 9, 2018)

Hello all!

So we have four budgies. One of them is three years old and is a very active bird.

Yesterday, I noticed that he was napping at a couple of odd times during the day. He usually sticks to the routine in the cage (around 12-5pm they'll all take random naps), but yesterday he was napping at 10:15, and then later on around 9pm (about an hour before bed).

Today, he's napping more. We took the cover off at 8am and around 9am he took a quick nap. Then at 10...10:30..11 and so on. It's now around 6pm here and he's been napping for about 15 minutes.

As far as general health goes:

a) Eating is fine (he's a bit of a piggy)
b) Drinking is fine
c) Weight is fine (we checked his chest and couldn't feel the keelbone)
d) His activity in between naps is normal. This morning before his first nap he came out of the cage and had a bath. In between he's talking to other budgies/mirrors/squawking at random birds outside etc.
e) His poo is fine
f) His breathing is fine
g) Eyes look good.
h) Nose is clear

I noticed that above his cere it's becoming a bit fleshy coloured, AND he's doing quite a lot of preening/scratching of his head on things. I think he's starting to moult which I suspect may be related (one of our other budgies goes like this during a moult).

Does this just sound like a moult to everyone else? We've had sick birds before, and they've all showed other symptoms (bad poo/dirty vent etc.). It just is a bit unusual for him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Many budgies will nap more often when they are starting their molt. 
It takes a lot of energy to grow those new feathers.

If he shows any other symptoms, then I'd suggest taking him in to an Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up.

Best wishes!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

:iagree: I was thinking the same thing .


----------



## alba (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah I'll third this. 

I have the molty-est boy in the world (he's also a bit old now) and it is all naps (and crabbiness) a few days before I start noticing all those pin feathers sticking out. 

You could maybe try giving him egg-food or something protein rich to give him a little molt boost and see if he seems a bit more energetic.


----------

